# Tod's DEALS and STEALS thread



## favoritethingshawaii

I don't think such a thread exists yet, so here goes:

eluxury, Helmet Zip Bauletto Media, $706 from $1765!
http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=12187423

Provence easy sacca grande (same as Gbag?) in silver, $495
http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=12187394

New D bag piccola, $499, navy patent
http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11117255


----------



## LT bag lady

G- bag on sale at Bluefly:
http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-wine-coated-twill-Provence-large-bag/SEARCH/303397901/detail.fly


----------



## swan1

LT bag lady said:


> G- bag on sale at Bluefly:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-wine-coated-twill-Provence-large-bag/SEARCH/303397901/detail.fly



Gone. Hope a tPFer got it. Anyone?


----------



## swan1

Saks
Pashmy Messenger 
Blue
Was: $875.00
Now: $524.90

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1245291699539&ev19=1:12


----------



## swan1

Ck out NM online&#8211;&#8211;additional 25% off of sale prices. Pages are loading very slowly, so couldn't get good links. Did notice T-Bag in ivory and navy, and I think there are a few Pashmys and a military (green/brown) Hel Bauletto. Be ready to be patient. Unless they've kicked the site into gear, it is ultra slow!


----------



## swan1

G-Bag
White
Bluefly
$660.00

Run! They go fast!

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-white-coated-twill-Provence-Easy-tote/SEARCH/302881401/detail.fly


----------



## Maedi

Swan,
Thanks so much for the alert on NM 25 % off sale. I got the Tod's shoes I had had my eyes on for a while. So lucky that they still were there in my size. 
Maedi


----------



## swan1

Maedi said:


> Swan,
> Thanks so much for the alert on NM 25 % off sale. I got the Tod's shoes I had had my eyes on for a while. So lucky that they still were there in my size.
> Maedi



Wonderful! Congrats! Will look forward to pix when they come in.


----------



## louch

There are some pretty good deals on Tod's Pashmy bags on the Sak's website - great prices but limited choices.


----------



## chery08

any idea where i can get their shoes from online or their stores?
Tod's from US or Europe?


----------



## LT bag lady

chery08 said:


> any idea where i can get their shoes from online or their stores?
> Tod's from US or Europe?


 
Just a suggestion, If you can possibly try the specific shoe you want on first it would prevent getting the wrong size.  I have many TODS shoes and the size varies from 38/8 to 9.5/9.5.  These shoes are handmade so they can vary slightly from one shoe to the next.

Good luck, TODS makes great shoes!!!!


----------



## heat97

swan1 said:


> Saks
> Pashmy Messenger
> Blue
> Was: $875.00
> Now: $524.90
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1245291699539&ev19=1:12


 
unsure if i can post this question here,  just bought this bag 2 days ago and I am wondering how you would clean this bag if it were to get dirty?


----------



## LT bag lady

heat97 said:


> unsure if i can post this question here, just bought this bag 2 days ago and I am wondering how you would clean this bag if it were to get dirty?


 

My GF just had hers cleaned in NYC for $70.00.  Came out great, but only after the 2nd attempt.  She got a reference from the Mad Ave boutique, I'll ask her for the name and post it here.

They said they clean these a lot for clients.
CHeers,


----------



## heat97

^^^ Thank you LT Bag --- is there anything I can put on it to safeguard it.  I read about your apple juice story but I am concerned bc of the color.


----------



## chery08

LT bag lady said:


> Just a suggestion, If you can possibly try the specific shoe you want on first it would prevent getting the wrong size. I have many TODS shoes and the size varies from 38/8 to 9.5/9.5. These shoes are handmade so they can vary slightly from one shoe to the next.
> 
> Good luck, TODS makes great shoes!!!!


 
Thanks LT baglady~ guess it really varies from shoe to shoe huh?
Guess i'll just try out their sizes back in my country and search 
I love their heels...actually i tried wearing one over the wkends... when i glide my feet in...omg.. i felt so pampered...just felt sooooo comfortable~~~~


----------



## swan1

Ck out eluxury.com. 50% off. Items going fast!


----------



## louch

^ All gone...


----------



## swan1

louch said:


> ^ All gone...



Sorry, louch. Maybe elux will drop the prices of the non-sale items. This is the last week for the online sales, so anything is possible.


----------



## chery08

any idea where else sells this pair of shoes ? 
http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-33674.html


----------



## swan1

Pashmy Messenger
$350.11
Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246564500170&ev19=1:30


----------



## swan1

Pashmy D Nylon (blue piccola)
$398.13
Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1246564634608&ev19=1:31


----------



## wontonies

Thanks swan1, I scored the Pashmy D Nylon...can't wait to receive it.


----------



## LT bag lady

wontonies said:


> Thanks swan1, I scored the Pashmy D Nylon...can't wait to receive it.


 
I have that bag in black, I love it!  TODS is so practical and easy to use!

Please show us when she arrives!!!
Cheers


----------



## LoveFurlas

wontonies said:


> Thanks swan1, I scored the Pashmy D Nylon...can't wait to receive it.


 
I also got the Pashmy D-bag piccola in blue nylon from the Saks sale. I've been using it for nearly a week now...I love it! So soft and light and squishy...the ultimate in casual glam. Love the pretty blue shade w/the gold hardware, too. Yay! My first Tod's!


----------



## louch

^Congrats - awesome bag.


----------



## swan1

wontonies said:


> Thanks swan1, I scored the Pashmy D Nylon...can't wait to receive it.



So glad to hear this! Congrats for moving fast! Looks as though they're sold out now. Hope you really enjoy her!


----------



## swan1

LoveFurlas said:


> I also got the Pashmy D-bag piccola in blue nylon from the Saks sale. I've been using it for nearly a week now...I love it! So soft and light and squishy...the ultimate in casual glam. Love the pretty blue shade w/the gold hardware, too. Yay! My first Tod's!



Glad you have your first TOD's, LoveFurlas. Know you must be enjoying this lightweight beauty. At the risk of posting a cliché, I will mention that TOD&#8217;s bags are very much like potato chips. Can&#8217;t have just one. Once you&#8217;ve experienced the quality and design, you want more!


----------



## LoveFurlas

swan1 said:


> Glad you have your first TOD's, LoveFurlas. Know you must be enjoying this lightweight beauty. At the risk of posting a cliché, I will mention that TODs bags are very much like potato chips. Cant have just one. Once youve experienced the quality and design, you want more!


 
Me too! So fun! And such a great price, too! I'm just a little concerned that the nylon, while the idea seems that maybe it's more durable than leather in some ways, does seem quite delicate. Has that been your experience? I'm worried about it getting easily scuffed/dirty and whether I'll really need to baby it...does anyone know if the pashmy is fairly easy to clean?


----------



## LT bag lady

Someone grab this g-bag quick!!  It's authentic, brand new, sold out and a great seller!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-2009-G...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

If you get, I want to see it!


----------



## LT bag lady

Another Lady in Red East West g-Bag in Leather!
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-Strawberry...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Tod's T Bag Media in Navy for $641:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FN%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D8421


----------



## laurenxesq

Tod's boutique 65% off starting 7/23/09.  Happy shopping


----------



## swan1

^^Thanks, lauren!!


----------



## mearns

^^wow! great savings, thanks *laurenxesq*!


----------



## laurenxesq

You are all very welcome.  Ask for Jill if you plan to visit the South Coast store.  Happy shopping


----------



## swan1

Tod's
Hel. Zip Bauletto
Original:
$1,595.00
NOW:	$718.00
BGS09_V099M

Hel. Zip Bauletto -  Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## swan1

bagachondriac was kind enough to post this Pashmy. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/tods-pashmy-media-d-bag-available-397-retail-488008.html

Wanted to also post it here.

Post from bagachondriac:

Tods Pashmy Media-D Bag Available For $397 (Retail $1125) @ Saks IND

Wallapa, my Saks SA in IND just messaged me with this picture of a blue/gray Tods Pashmy Media-D nylon bag. It retails for over $1125, but it's on sale for only $397. If anyone is interested in purchasing this bag, Wallapa
can be reached this evening at 317-627-9824.

You can see this style at Saks.com using this link....

LINK TO BAG
__________________
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
Bag's Bags!!


----------



## swan1

^^Also saw this on the Saks site&#8211;&#8211;different color, but same price. The bag on the Web site is a piccola (small), not media. So, if you call the store, be sure to check the size.

Tod's - Small Pashmy D-Bag - Saks.com


----------



## sand

swan1 said:


> Tod's
> Hel. Zip Bauletto
> Original:
> $1,595.00
> NOW:    $718.00
> BGS09_V099M
> 
> Hel. Zip Bauletto*-* Bergdorf Goodman



I actually ordered this bag off NM's website at the same price.   I've never had a TOD's bag before and I'm hoping it will act as a good replacement for my Gryson Skye which needs to be retired (too much wear on the corners).  I like the fact that it has both handles and a strap, just like my Gryson.


----------



## swan1

^^sand, congrats on your purchase! This bag is just lovely. Please let us know how you like it after it arrives.


----------



## jsuny

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds

Black Pashmy Tote


----------



## swan1

NM
Be aware of return credit policyup to 14 days for online purchases.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D5733
Tod's
Pashmy Media Tote
Original:	$1,125.00
NOW:	$506.00


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D5733
Tod's
Media Tote
Original:	$1,425.00
NOW:	$641.00


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D5733
Tod's
Natty Sacca Piccola
Original:	$1,325.00
NOW:	$596.00


----------



## swan1

NM
Be aware of return credit policy&#8211;&#8211;up to 14 days for online purchases.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D5733

Tod's
Pashmy Bauletto Media Bag
Original:	$945.00
NOW:	$425.00


----------



## AccessorizeThis

Does anyone know if the Tods outlets will do charge sends to Canada and if so, what the shipping is?

If anyone could pm me with any of the outlets contact information that would be great too!

I'm desperately looking for a pair of dee ballerina flats.

Thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

AccessorizeThis said:


> Does anyone know if the Tods outlets will do charge sends to Canada and if so, what the shipping is?
> 
> If anyone could pm me with any of the outlets contact information that would be great too!
> 
> I'm desperately looking for a pair of dee ballerina flats.
> 
> Thanks.


p UPS and I do not beleive they ship outside of the US.
Woodbury Outlet # is 845 928-3636  Michael is the Mgr there.
Good luck


----------



## louch

This is pretty : 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-lilac-leather-shoulder-bag.aspx


----------



## noddanard

swan1 said:


> NM
> Be aware of return credit policyup to 14 days for online purchases.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D5733
> Tod's
> Pashmy Media Tote
> Original:	$1,125.00
> NOW:	$506.00




*I like this blue 
Is this a good price?*


----------



## louch

Neiman's having some Tod's on sale in the Last Call section :

Blue Pashmy Media tote : now $506

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds

And large black Pashmy Duffel now $718.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds


----------



## LT bag lady

Someone grab this bag!!!  A yellow used g-bag recently sold for $750.00!!!!  This is brand new and $669.00!!!  Use bing.com and get cashback if you are in the US!  
This bag is soldout!  If I did not have this bag in 2 colors already (& had not overspent recently), I would be all over it!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-2009-G...bags?hash=item3ef8870979&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## justonemore

Great price, saw this at Saks not too long ago for full price - this BAN is killing me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68127&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful restyled D bag on ebay from one of my favorite sellers
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-AUTHEN...bags?hash=item2ea80f02a7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## swan1

Just received an email from Portero featuring this bag. Have never ordered from them, and I cannot guarantee authenticity, but wanted to pass along the info. If you're interested in buying, please post in Authenticate thread.

Tod's Chocolate Python & Black Ponyhair Large Hobo Bag
Condition: Excellent
$1,350.00

Portero Price$1,350.00
Est. Retail Value$3,800.00
You Save 64%$2,450.00

http://portero.com/tod-s-chocolate-...609&utm_content=tods&utm_campaign=best_values


----------



## LT bag lady

BRAND NEW G-BAG for $696.00 on eBay from one of my favorite sellers!!!  NEW with TAGS!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-G-BAG-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8c63c6b

I have not seen the brown in the boutiques, this sold out very quickly!!!  This price is insane, I'm tempted to grab it myself, but I already have 2 g -bags!!!

BTW, its AUTHENTIC!!


----------



## kroquet

I was just going to post that!   Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## colk

It looks great, too bad I can't buy it since I bought too many this month.......


----------



## swan1

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...N%3D4294952610%2B4294967189%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

Tod's
TIL. Big
Original:	$2,095.00
NOW:	$943.00


----------



## Juliela

G bag Medium Tote at Bluefly:

Coated Canvas (gray)
http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-grey-coated-fabric-G-Bag-medium-tote/SEARCH/305755401/detail.fly

Leather (gray)
http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-grey-leather-G-Bag-medium-tote/SEARCH/305755301/detail.fly


----------



## LT bag lady

The Bluefly retail price is incorrect, that bag retailed for 945.00!!!  Someone got a rockin' deal for $660.00!!  It's Petrolio Scuro too with the textured trim! 


Juliela said:


> G bag Medium Tote at Bluefly:
> 
> Coated Canvas (gray)
> http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-grey-coated-fabric-G-Bag-medium-tote/SEARCH/305755401/detail.fly
> 
> Leather (gray)
> http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-grey-leather-G-Bag-medium-tote/SEARCH/305755301/detail.fly


----------



## Juliela

Just found this G Bag Easy Sacca Grande (dark grey = petrolio scuro??) on Raffaello Network. Their price is $727, no sales tax and $14.95 shipping (UPS 2-day). Almost seems too good to be true. Does anyone have experience ordering from RN? I did a search and found a wide variety of responses.


----------



## cat6669449

Juliela said:


> Just found this G Bag Easy Sacca Grande (dark grey = petrolio scuro??) on Raffaello Network. Their price is $727, no sales tax and $14.95 shipping (UPS 2-day). Almost seems too good to be true. Does anyone have experience ordering from RN? I did a search and found a wide variety of responses.



you have to be careful with this site. they are in italy and actually charge you in euro. their website prices in dollars are based on a very low exchange rate. the euro is fairly high these days, so you better check what they will charge you in euro before buying. there is an option to change currency on the website. Also your credit card may charge you a fee for buying something in a foreign currency and exchanging it into dollars.


----------



## Juliela

Thanks for the info, Cat...I was looking at the site in US$, but just to be sure of the price, I changed it to Euro and then converted it -- the price is actually $927.00!!!  So glad I didn't buy it last night when I thought it was $727.


----------



## fairygirl09

Some Tod's G bags on sale on Neiman Marcus! I think these are pretty good deals because none of the G bags are on sale in the Tods boutique this time round. The G Bag Tote is to die for in my opinion

G Bag Tote in Denim: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

G Bag East West Media in strawberry
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

G Bag Sacca Grande in Charcoal:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...20%26N%3D4294967189%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## cat6669449

fairygirl09 said:


> Some Tod's G bags on sale on Neiman Marcus! I think these are pretty good deals because none of the G bags are on sale in the Tods boutique this time round. The G Bag Tote is to die for in my opinion
> 
> G Bag Tote in Denim:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> G Bag East West Media in strawberry
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294967189%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> G Bag Sacca Grande in Charcoal:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...20%26N%3D4294967189%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds



They had  leather g-bags on sale at the BH boutique, but none of the canvas ones.


----------



## fairygirl09

cat6669449: thanks! Yeah I meant there were no canvas ones on sale in the boutique.


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

Brand New Canvas G bags listed on ebay by an awesome seller!!  Great price -- only $647....these bags did not go on sale at the boutiques this season!

Black G bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-GRANDE-EAS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad8ff0f0


Denim Blue G bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-GRANDE-EAS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad8ff0e8


----------



## hposnm

For those in Singapore and/or flying through... 

Tod's is having a 40% sale on a good range of their stuff. Pashmys, selected G-bags ... Great great prices.


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

shih_tzu_lover said:


> Brand New Canvas G bags listed on ebay by an awesome seller!! Great price -- only $647....these bags did not go on sale at the boutiques this season!
> 
> Black G bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-GRANDE-EAS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad8ff0f0
> 
> 
> Denim Blue G bag:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-GRANDE-EAS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad8ff0e8


 


Bing.com is at 15% right now -- Get $108 off the BIN price!!


----------



## colk

G-Bag Easy Sacca Grande at BG only $553.  Black and Denim

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cid%3Dsrc_BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding


----------



## LT bag lady

Miky Nomade on eBay, nice color, make sure you ask the seller for a better picture of those corners.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brown-Tods-Purs...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e8e24e5


----------



## meekopeeko

hposnm said:


> For those in Singapore and/or flying through...
> 
> Tod's is having a 40% sale on a good range of their stuff. Pashmys, selected G-bags ... Great great prices.


 

3/4 of the Tods boutique is on sale!!!! Restyled D bags in nine fab colours are on 40 off including black and black patent, and if you own a Takashimaya card, that's an additional 10 off! 50 off!!!! The sale is still on....


----------



## yen_kiat

meekopeeko said:


> 3/4 of the Tods boutique is on sale!!!! Restyled D bags in nine fab colours are on 40 off including black and black patent, and if you own a Takashimaya card, that's an additional 10 off! 50 off!!!! The sale is still on....


I got a g bag canvas bauletto there at 40% off. But I think the additonal 10% off for takA card holder ended rite?


----------



## fairygirl09

Hurry - D Styling bags on bluefly!! FYI: these babies go for $1450 retail and weren't on sale this season: 

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-black-l...gner-cat60024-4294964374/305945601/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-light-b...gner-cat60024-4294964374/305945501/detail.fly


----------



## LT bag lady

TODS Pashmy d bag from a GREAT seller!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-PASHMY...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb11281c


----------



## swan1

NM: Note the additional 25% off sale price.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=4294967189&st=s&pageSize=160

Extra 25% Off
Tod's Restyled D-Bag Tote Media
Original: $1,945.00
NOW: $1,303.00


----------



## missyb

I got a pashmy hobo for $300 at Saks today-is that a good price?


----------



## LT bag lady

missyb said:


> I got a pashmy hobo for $300 at Saks today-is that a good price?


 
Good deal! Excellent price!


----------



## missyb

thanks- happy to hear it! I wasn't even going to look at the sale bags but couldn't resist. 
do u know hoe tods nylon hold up? I've only had tods leather bags.Thanks


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A bunch of Tod's mens' bags at NM just went to half off:

Messenger bag with lots of zippers, $513
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D4294944141%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

Gorgeous all leather computer bag for $988 (looks heavy, though)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D4294944141%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

Leather duffle for $998
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D4294944141%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

Another nylon computer bag $498
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D4294944141%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


Ankle boots that are amazing but I wouldn't be able to rock them!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D24589


----------



## heat97

Tod's is on Ideeli today!!!!!! Not as great of a selection as previous times but it is there.


----------



## Baby Boo

u guys im looking for tod shoes for hubby i see them on saks but cant buy them if anyone knows where i can get them please let me know. on sale


----------



## Missazx

Just FYI but they have some bags on Yoox for decent prices (several seasons old)


----------



## frenchiefan

HAUTELOOK is having a TOD'S Event in 3 minutes!!!!!


----------



## viewwing

ok, who bought what from hautelook? 'fess up!


----------



## jburgh

viewwing said:


> ok, who bought what from hautelook? 'fess up!



I got something...my first Tod's bag!  I will reveal when it arrives.


----------



## swan1

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D6042 

Tod's
Ballerina Flat
Color: Iris
Original:	$215.00
NOW:	$144.00
NMS10_Z08Y2


----------



## jburgh

swan1 said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dtod%2527s%26_requestid%3D6042
> 
> Tod's
> Ballerina Flat
> Color: Iris
> Original:	$215.00
> NOW:	$144.00
> NMS10_Z08Y2



I saw those yesterday and got so excited...then I saw they were Kids.  If you have a small foot (34 or less), or children who love Tod's, they are an amazing deal. Oh why can't they offer the 38/39!


----------



## viewwing

Jburgh>> have you received your Tod's from hautelook? i wanna see!!


----------



## jburgh

viewwing said:


> Jburgh>> have you received your Tod's from hautelook? i wanna see!!



Nope, but when it arrives, I'll post about it in the regular Tod's subforum.


----------



## rhogiela

there are some GREAT Tod's deals on annsfabulousfinds!  I'd love to get that red girelli tote...but I'm on a ban now...eeks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Excellent Seller has 2 lovely new TODS at great prices!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-TODS-WHITE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac157223

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-RARE-TODS-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eac156d05


----------



## louch

Gorgeous LIKE NEW purple patent restyled D-Bag on Yoogis Closet for $545

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-purple-patent-leather-new-restyling-d-bag-media-bag.aspx

Would grab this in a flash if I didn't just buy a Marc Jacobs purple hobo!!


----------



## kroquet

Gorgeous Lilac shoulder bag at Yoogi's for $425   I love this one!!!!!!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-lilac-leather-shoulder-bag.aspx


----------



## kroquet

Beautiful orange tote on Ebay for a steal and from a super sweet seller!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180499956582&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## yen_kiat

This shld be ss10 stock.20% off at bluefly!

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-grey-coated-fabric-Pashmy-large-hobo/SEARCH/308405701/detail.fly


----------



## alisonanna

Large Shade bag on  Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-cocoa-leather-Shade-large-shopping-bag/SEARCH/308566001/detail.fly


----------



## viewwing

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-white-leather-Styling-medium-tote/cat60024/308565801/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-blue-co...mini-tote/PDP_CROSS_SELL/308565701/detail.fly


----------



## mdlcal28

Tod's will be on Reebonz.com at 11PM cst..............
I'll probably be asleep
Enjoy if you can!!


----------



## swan1

mdlcal28 said:


> Tod's will be on Reebonz.com at 11PM cst..............
> I'll probably be asleep
> Enjoy if you can!!



I'm not familiar w/this site. Have you ordered from this company before? Have you heard of anyone experiencing any problems w/the site? Many thanks!


----------



## yen_kiat

Had fren who bot fr the site. Stuff are authentic and prompt service but discounts for this round is not so good. Prices will be lower in boutique during the great Singapore sales! 




swan1 said:


> I'm not familiar w/this site. Have you ordered from this company before? Have you heard of anyone experiencing any problems w/the site? Many thanks!


----------



## swan1

yen_kiat said:


> Had fren who bot fr the site. Stuff are authentic and prompt service but discounts for this round is not so good. Prices will be lower in boutique during the great Singapore sales!



Thanks, yen-kiat!


----------



## swan1

mdlcal28 said:


> Tod's will be on Reebonz.com at 11PM cst..............
> I'll probably be asleep
> Enjoy if you can!!



mdlcal, thanks for posting! Always appreciate posts in this thread!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A few more styles were added to Bluefly...

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han.../Ntt-tods/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## LT bag lady

This is the Expresso T bag,!!  Authentic and looks to be in pristine condition!  Someone is going to get lucky!
http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-T-BAG-Expr...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead4916eb


----------



## louch

A goldmine of GORGEOUS Tod's bags on Yoogi's Closet at the moment :

Orange leather shopping media Paro Bag. Like New $625
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-or...media-bag.aspx

Beige Softy Media Bag (Love this) Like New $895
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-be...media-bag.aspx

Brown Leather T Bag Tote Like New $785
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-br...-tote-bag.aspx

Cognac Mini Alligator D Bag (amazing) New $1750
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-co...ini-d-bag.aspx

There are others - these are just my favourites. Someone get a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

A couple of new bags on Bluefly...

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han.../Ntt-tods/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## swan1

Luv2Shop1 said:


> A couple of new bags on Bluefly...
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han.../Ntt-tods/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly



Thanks for the heads-up. Just to let everyone know, the boutiques have the G-bag Shopping for less. It's 40% off of retail&#8211;&#8211;if there are any still available at the boutiques.

This is the one the boutiques had at 40% off (though colors might be from different season):

http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-beige-coated-twill-G-Bag-medium-shopping-bag/SEARCH/308831601/detail.fly


----------



## Quigs

D Styling Bauleto Medio in Rossi $968

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4294967189%2B577%26st%3Ds%26_requestid%3D3037


----------



## swan1

Started a new thread, but realized I should probably also post here.

There are a number of TOD'S bags on reebonz . com right now. I have never ordered from this site (and U.S. prices seem high), so I don't know much about it and can't recommend it personally, but I wanted to send along word. You might want to run a search to see if others on tPF have had good luck w/the site.


----------



## kiss_p

G-Bag New Bauletto Easy Bag in jeans on sale at Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446249648&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492817384&bmUID=1276264155225&ev19=1:4


----------



## louch

How's this for AMAZING??

Tod's Black Alligator Classic D Bag (gently used condition) $4295

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-black-alligator-classic-d-bag.aspx


----------



## louch

*G Bag alert*

Tod's Cipria Coated Canvas G-Bag Shopping Grande Tote Bag 
Like New!
$495
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-cipria-coated-canvas-g-bag-shopping-grande-tote-bag.aspx

If I didn't already have one, would snap it up!!


----------



## Gerry

I like it but it looks HUGE for everyday. Feel like I should be running away from home. Do you use yours every day? Granted, I am a size 16 but I wonder......????


----------



## louch

Another G Bag on Yoogis (when it rains, it pours!)
Black Grande Tote
As New
$475  
Someone grab it - this is an AWESOME bag!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/tod-s-black-coated-canvas-g-bag-shopping-grande-tote-bag--a.aspx


----------



## LT bag lady

Leather G-bag F/W 2010 below retail from a lovely seller.
Bag is authentic!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nodda/items/TOD_s_Handbag_G_Bag_Sacca_Media_Bucket_Bag


----------



## Quigs

G-Bag Shopping Grande in paprika $402 @ Neimans

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ gone already!!!


----------



## justonemore

Love this seller - so tempted!

http://cgi.ebay.com/TODS-TILDA-2-MA...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f64e6139


----------



## LT bag lady

Coated canvas G bag in my favorite color!  Great seller and great price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-TODS-G-BAG-...334?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb1d74746


----------



## carriehartford

Hello everyone.  I am new to Tod's and have been looking for my first G-bag in Grey.  I saw the eBay link above, and was very excited to find it was the exact bag I am looking for!  I clicked on Buy It Now only to find that because I live in the UK I am excluded from bidding.  The seller says she will consider international buyers, but again when I tried to contact her, the eBay system wouldn't let me.  Sadly that bag doesn't seem meant for me - such a shame.

Looks like I keep looking for the grey G-bag elsewhere.


----------



## LT bag lady

carriehartford said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to Tod's and have been looking for my first G-bag in Grey. I saw the eBay link above, and was very excited to find it was the exact bag I am looking for! I clicked on Buy It Now only to find that because I live in the UK I am excluded from bidding. The seller says she will consider international buyers, but again when I tried to contact her, the eBay system wouldn't let me. Sadly that bag doesn't seem meant for me - such a shame.
> 
> Looks like I keep looking for the grey G-bag elsewhere.


I'll contact the seller via eBay and have her look at this thread.


----------



## carriehartford

Thank you SO much!  I've got the bag . . . .


----------



## Maedi

Wow! The magic of the purseforum! Congratulations, *carrhartford* and kudos, LT bag lady.


----------



## louch

This is gorgeous (although this site does tend to be a bit overpriced):

Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=JP TOD'S Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag


----------



## kroquet

Was just going to post that gorgoeus blue bag!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*AB7168* - great seller of authenic TODS has some beauties listed - prices are a steal!
*
**NEW** TOD'S BLACK LEATHER MEDIA D BAG * Black, classic, new - why is this bag still here?
*New Tod's Pashmy Traccolla Bag in Dark Brown w/ Patent* - perfect travel bag for all weather.
***NEW** TOD'S G BAG SHOPPER* - Easy Sacca Grande
***NWT** TOD'S WINTER WHITE LEATHER MEDIA D BAG* 
***NWT** TOD'S TILDA HOBO BAG *


----------



## aga5

Does anyone know the pricing of the D-styling baletto medio and or Ivy Sacca Media for London or Rome. 

Or if anyone knows best place to buy Tod's bags? US Italy or UK?


----------



## addicted

This just popped up on NM.  You have to use the link because it's not on the sale page:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108330011&parentId=cat980731

G-Bag Zip Sacca Grande $1665 sale $749 in black


----------



## prestwick

Saks in the US has a great selection of Tods bags ( at least those branches which carry them) as well as the Tods boutiques in various cities..In Rome I would go to the Tods boutique.. I am not quite sure about London..


----------



## aga5

Is there a price difference or advantage with VAT to get them outside the US?


----------



## crouner

louch said:


> This is gorgeous (although this site does tend to be a bit overpriced):
> 
> Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag
> 
> http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=JP TOD'S Blue Leather Bauletto D. Bag


 

Can someone please tell me if this is the small (piccolo) or medium (medio) size?  I am looking for the smaller size. TIA!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I don't see it on the page linked...??


----------



## crouner

They have now put it on ebay.  I will put it in the authenticate this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## aga5

Neiman Marcus has a Fox fur D-Styling Bauletto Medio  on sale for $897 from $1995

use this link
www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod110010088&parentId=cat980731


----------



## aga5

also a Tod's G-Bag in Black leather on sale at NM follow this link
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108330011&parentId=cat980731


----------



## addicted

Tod's G-Bag Easy Sacca Mini 

Black and red available!

$281 from $625

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...967029%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt&navid=QuickToProduct


----------



## Lib

A girelli at Anne's Fabulous Finds

http://www.annesfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/66200


----------



## LadyCupid

THis is actually available at Tod's Irvine, CA boutique at not the outlet. Anyone interested you can give Ryan Tuazon a call or email him r.tuazon@todsgroup.com[/EMAIL"]r.tuazon@todsgroup.com"]r.tuazon@todsgroup.com[/EMAIL]

THis bag is on sale for $957 (after 40% off) before tax. It's highly polished D-styling in small. Not patent leather but highly polished. According to Ryan, it's stiffer and more structured compared to the regular leather. Another fellow TPFer had posted hers in this style (try searching for "My first Tod's to see more pics) or use the link below. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/my-first-tods-659649.html


----------



## LadyCupid

THis is actually available at Tod's Irvine, CA boutique and not the outlet. Anyone interested you can give Ryan Tuazon a call or email him r.tuazon@todsgroup.com[/EMAIL"]r.tuazon@todsgroup.com"]r.tuazon@todsgroup.com[/EMAIL]

THis bag is on sale for $957 (after 40% off) before tax. It's highly polished D-styling in small. Not patent leather but highly polished. According to Ryan, it's stiffer and more structured compared to the regular leather. Another fellow TPFer had posted hers in this style (try searching for "My first Tod's to see more pics) or use the link below. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/my-first-tods-659649.html


----------



## LadyCupid

My SA from Tod's Boutique at Costa Mesa, CA forwarded me some pics of items on presale. Items are on discount for 30-40% now but will increase later on but stocks will diminish. 

Anyone interested with any of this, please let me know so I can PM you the SA info. 

The first 3 photos are D-Styling Bauletto in Medio for $3845-30%. It is made of Anaconda.


----------



## LadyCupid

You can email Ryan Tuazon r.tuazon@todsgroup.com. Tell him Wen referred you. : )


----------



## LadyCupid

From Ryan Tuazon r.tuazon@todsgroup.com 
Let him know Wen referred you.


----------



## LadyCupid

more from Ryan.


----------



## LadyCupid

More from Ryan


----------



## LadyCupid

More...


----------



## LadyCupid

More...


----------



## LadyCupid

Last 2 photos


----------



## shopgirl1010

Do Tod's Gommini moccasins ever go on sale (Nordstroms?) Thanx


----------



## TankerToad

Just listed and gorgeous.
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ertible-bag-bauletto-media-i-57224-s-356.html
This is from one of my favorite sellers.


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Tod's&N=4294912299+306418049&bmUID=juH2pF5

Lots of Tods bags 40% off but not much left.  This exact bag is $869 I think (under $900 anyway) and same bag in several other colours / different finishes of leather.


----------



## LadyCupid

i am back from vaca!!!!  My baby girl is about 1 month old now and she is doing fantastic.  I am so proudj   here is a start of some of the fall collection.  The signature  collection is one of the best collections of tods currently out there.  I  love the design.  Let me know if you have any questions.

steve alvarez
tods cabazon ca
s.alvarez@todsgroup.com

1.  Signature all bauletto tasca piccola:  
white and pink
12 across
5.5 wide
6.5 tall
6.5 drop
comes with messenger strap

2.  Signature bauletto tasca piccola
black
13 across
6 wide
6.5 tall
6.5 drop
comes with messenger strap
( the pic next to this bag is a close up of the detail)

3.  Signature medium shopping bag
brown
$1150
14 across
5 wide
9 tall
6.5 drop

4.  Signature small shoulder bag
taupe.  Black
11 across
4 wide
7 tall
8 drop
adjusting handle

5.  Signature mini shoulder bag  
dk brown.  Light pink.  Pink.
10 across
3 wide
6 tall
8 drop
adjusting handle

6-8 pics information available upon request.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

The Nordstrom website has some Tod's on sale!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=tod's+sale&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0

Both shoes and bags.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

^^ Wow, all the handbags are gone now but there are some shoes left and some mens' items, such as this waterproof(!!) duffle...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/tods-le...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=4563


----------



## ujili

Any deals and steals for a D-bag or a D-bag Baluetto?


----------



## shi.ying

ujili said:


> Any deals and steals for a D-bag or a D-bag Baluetto?



try reebonz! Just bought a d-styling baluetto piccolo for S$1165 after promo code! They are selling for S$1295 and there is a xmas promo code 10% through 8 dec iirc. Very very good deal!!! Almost 50% off singapore retailing price!


----------



## Gvamty

Tods woven duffle bag available on saks.com for 1010 down from 2500.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...6&P_name=Tod's&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=jNMs64W


----------



## jburgh

Belle & Clive is having a Tods sale right now.  There are some nice bags left.


----------



## preme123

Does anybody know the price of the tods gommino driving suede in the bicaster outlet in uk?? thanks! 

Is there alot of sizes available?


----------



## mytwocents

does anyone have the email to the Tods outlets in the US? I got their card when I was in Orlando but I lost it. I may just call in the morning but I wanted to catch them by email so they could also email a few pics. 
Thanks


----------



## mytwocents

I called the Orlando outlet today. They have the suede coral driving loafer and black available on sale under 200 but limited sizes. They do ship. 

The reguar non sale outlet loafers are 295 
I  asked if they had any blue suede loafer , they said no. 
They have a suede medium purple but not in my size which is 38.5 


The guy I talked to could care less about what I was asking lol 
oh well. I think I will see if I can get it from saks friends and family sale


----------



## Mxygxy999

Outlet sample sale at cabazon now....tall boots $149, driving flats$179, other shoes extra 30% off! spring color belts at extra 60% off...


----------



## rowy65

A sweet tPFr tipped me off to both Tods mocs and bags on sale at mytheresa.com.  My new medium shopper tote is on its way to me, hopefully by Christmas.  Will post a reveal once I receive it


----------



## rowy65

The D medium shopper tote ended up larger than I hoped.
Fortunately , returns are simple with mytheresa less handling and duties
Of course.  Still a lot of D shopper totes and Baulettos left


----------



## mytwocents

anyone have an email address to a Tod's outlet? or a particular SA at the outlets?


----------



## StephanieChow

Can anyone tell me whether Tods are cheaper in Italy compared to other countries? Any taxes GST there too? Thank you


----------



## jburgh

Beautiful python D-Styling bag at Nordstrom Seattle.  Went and saw it today.  The shadowing is a pale aqua color.  Made very well, nice skins and great matching.

Reg price = $3,995
Sale price = $2,397

Call Peggy, in Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags 
206-628-1255 / 206-628-1253(VM). She is a great SA.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mytwocents said:


> anyone have an email address to a Tod's outlet? or a particular SA at the outlets?



Tod's Desert Hills / Cabazon outlet in S. California:

Alvarez Steve

s.alvarez@todsgroup.com

Ask to be added to his mailing list--he sends out an inventory or sale email monthly!


----------



## cocobean1793

A brown sella just showed up on bluefly marked down from$1995 to $1259.  Have not seen this style at the outlets:
http://www.bluefly.com/tods-brown-leather-saddle-convertible-top-handle-bag/p/326704801/detail.fly


----------



## mona_danya

Deals from Peggy Urban
Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)


----------



## jburgh

Thanks for posting this!  I love the fringed one...wish it were in a bright red.  Tods bags are such wonderful bags to own.


----------



## ujili

mona_danya said:


> Deals from Peggy Urban
> Nordstrom Seattle Designer Handbags*206-628-1255*/*206-628-1253(VM)



Omg! Such gorgeous bags! But I'm not in the States right now to make any purchases. I will only be back in August but i think the bags will be gone by then! So Sad, I want that D-Styling Medium in Black so much! Guess i will have to wait for the december sale!


----------



## jburgh

Look at Belle & Clive now, they are having a "blue" sale and there are some great Tods bags available.


----------



## missmoimoi

New arrival at dwntwn Winners $1299 cad


----------



## anitalilac

cocobean1793 said:


> A brown sella just showed up on bluefly marked down from$1995 to $1259.  Have not seen this style at the outlets:
> http://www.bluefly.com/tods-brown-leather-saddle-convertible-top-handle-bag/p/326704801/detail.fly



If anybody has seen this bag, please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## cocobean1793

anitalilac said:


> If anybody has seen this bag, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks



Are you looking for the black or brown?


----------



## anitalilac

cocobean1793 said:


> Are you looking for the black or brown?



Brown. Thanks


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Sa at Saks mi has this bag second cut $738. Pm for Sa info


----------



## Baghera

At Saks Tysons price is down to $350+


----------



## nanazy

Baghera said:


> At Saks Tysons price is down to $350+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046464




Thanks for the tip!  Picked this up today and SA had a $50 off coupon so came to $290!


----------



## Baghera

nanazy said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Picked this up today and SA had a $50 off coupon so came to $290!


Happy for you and happy to share!


----------



## missmoimoi

Med D shopper, pale grey with slight lavender undertone. 969 cad at Holts Vancouver. I was tempted but I truly prefer older Tods bags (have 3) so probably no more?


----------



## Baghera

dark green Tods Sella shopping tote unlined with an attached pouch for $706 + tax

and a black Tods satchel with removable shoulder strap (marked small) also for $706 + tax

both available at Saks Tyson's Galleria


----------



## Baghera

Photo


----------



## justa9url

Just spotted at Winners, Tod's Wave bag in black. Highly tempted but put it back. My bf is very proud.


----------



## mpepe32

justa9url said:


> Just spotted at Winners, Tod's Wave bag in black. Highly tempted but put it back. My bf is very proud.



Hi which location did you find this one?  I found a tods bag as well


----------



## justa9url

mpepe32 said:


> Hi which location did you find this one?  I found a tods bag as well



I think saw this one in Mississauga. I've seen other colours at other locations but first time seeing black.


----------



## Baghera

Tod's signature embossed satchels at lastcall.com
http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=tod's+handbags&_requestid=151417


----------



## mpepe32

forgot to post here:


Found this dbow tramezza at winners


----------



## Baghera

saw 2 brown gommini hobos at Saks Fifth Avenue, Tysons Galleria priced around $600 (lower than Tods.com sale price)


----------



## Baghera

several cape bags and mini wave bags on sale at saks.com


----------



## Atikah_0711

justa9url said:


> Just spotted at Winners, Tod's Wave bag in black. Highly tempted but put it back. My bf is very proud.



For how much they sell it then?


----------



## V0N1B2

Tod's shoes on (final) sale at DSW - dsw.com
Sizes are limited for some of the styles and many of them are several seasons old now - not that it matters since Tod's are pretty timeless, IMO. I bought the yellow suede & metallic t-straps (and in blue), as well as the teal suede heeled booties at least five years ago.


----------



## shopaholicious

FW2017 sale has started on tods.com.


----------



## Baghera

Tods.com   handbags 50% off


----------



## Serva1

Bought these mules -50%, very happy, I usually wear other styles.


----------



## Annawakes

Farfetch private sale has Tods bags up to 60% off.  I got this current season Crossbody for 60% off at $858.  Regular price $2145.


----------



## Quigs

Lots of Tod's bags on sale at Saks Off 5th with additional 20% off





__





						Tod's WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Shop our amazing Tod's WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## YAN-RU JHOU

Quigs said:


> Lots of Tod's bags on sale at Saks Off 5th with additional 20% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tod's WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 | Saks OFF 5TH
> 
> 
> Shop our amazing Tod's WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on WK44 WA20 HBEXTRA20 designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksoff5th.com



Thanks for posting. Just bought a pair of boots from them.


----------



## Quigs

More Tod's bags added to sale on Saks Off 5th





__





						Tod's Handbags | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Shop our amazing Tod's Handbags collection at Saks OFF 5TH. Up to 70% OFF on Handbags designer collection, fast shipping & free returns in store!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

There are 293 items categorized as handbags, 59 shoe styles, and 153 accessories now at Saks Off 5th!  Many at 60% off.

Tod's Items at Saks Off 5th


----------



## sdkitty

this looks like a nice basic hobo bag for a good price to me
Tod's Leather Hobo - Black Hobos, Handbags - TOD99504 | The RealReal


----------



## sdkitty

an ad for this keeps popping up on my screen.  I've always like this style but not sure if it would really be functional for me.  those outside pockets are probably pretty useless.  and it has some wear on it



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/tod-s-leather-front-pocket-shoulder-bag-cuedd?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## sdkitty

@LT bag lady, @jburgh - do you have any experience with this style or any opinion on this one?
thanks
this subforum is pretty quiet so hope you don't mind me reaching out to you


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/tod-s-leather-front-pocket-shoulder-bag-cuedd?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> @LT bag lady, @jburgh - do you have any experience with this style or any opinion on this one?
> thanks
> this subforum is pretty quiet so hope you don't mind me reaching out to you
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/tod-s-leather-front-pocket-shoulder-bag-cuedd?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting



I love this-the Took tote. I had this at one point but sold because I had another bag in the same color. The hardware on the pockets made noise if left open, if I remember. But the leather was softer, making this mold to the body when carrying. I loved the pockets. I would buy again!


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I love this-the Took tote. I had this at one point but sold because I had another bag in the same color. The hardware on the pockets made noise if left open, if I remember. But the leather was softer, making this mold to the body when carrying. I loved the pockets. I would buy again!


this keeps popping up on my screen and its tempting - good price.  I basically decided not to buy it due to the fact that I'm not in a brown bag mood these days, plus I think the outside pockets would be pretty useless.  It is pretty though.


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> this keeps popping up on my screen and its tempting - good price.  I basically decided not to buy it due to the fact that I'm not in a brown bag mood these days, plus I think the outside pockets would be pretty useless.  It is pretty though.



I always think about buying these when they pop up. You can rarely go wrong with Tods!


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I always think about buying these when they pop up. You can rarely go wrong with Tods!


agree, tods is great quality...not getting enough love here these days


----------



## rosewang924

Agree, love Tod's, I wish they would bring back the g-line bags, so sad I didn't buy back then.


----------



## sdkitty

rosewang924 said:


> Agree, love Tod's, I wish they would bring back the g-line bags, so sad I didn't buy back then.


you won't buy preloved?


----------



## rosewang924

sdkitty said:


> you won't buy preloved?



I don't mind buying pre-loved and but they are hard to find.


----------



## sdkitty

rosewang924 said:


> I don't mind buying pre-loved and but they are hard to find.


there are a few on Poshmark....not sure what color or price you're looking for.  seems they are asking $150 and up


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I love this-the Took tote. I had this at one point but sold because I had another bag in the same color. The hardware on the pockets made noise if left open, if I remember. But the leather was softer, making this mold to the body when carrying. I loved the pockets. I would buy again!


did you use the outside pockets?  I have a Marc Jacobs Blake.  I've never used the pushlock pockets on it.  they're too small to be worth it and not using them helps keep the gold HW from getting scratched


----------



## rosewang924

sdkitty said:


> there are a few on Poshmark....not sure what color or price you're looking for.  seems they are asking $150 and up



ok, thanks, I am not too familiar with this site, have you ordered from them?


----------



## sdkitty

rosewang924 said:


> ok, thanks, I am not too familiar with this site, have you ordered from them?


yes
a few items....good experience for me


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> did you use the outside pockets?  I have a Marc Jacobs Blake.  I've never used the pushlock pockets on it.  they're too small to be worth it and not using them helps keep the gold HW from getting scratched


I did. If I remember, one was the right size for gum and one was the right size for my keys. I recall the pockets on the Took being more useful than the pockets on a Blake.


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I did. If I remember, one was the right size for gum and one was the right size for my keys. I recall the pockets on the Took being more useful than the pockets on a Blake.


thanks
nowhere near the size to hold something like a cell phone I guess
the larger outside pocket on this one looks a bit larger.  but with the single strap you can't get in and out of the bag while it's on your shoulder










						Authentic Maroon Tods Shoulder Bag purse EUC
					

Shop winiel's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Excellent condition maroon leather TOD’S shoulder bag Silver tone hardware exterior zip & logo push down lock pockets. Zip closure. 7.5' thick strap. Zip pocket inside with fading heat...




					poshmark.com


----------



## rosewang924

sdkitty said:


> yes
> a few items....good experience for me



thanks, I checked the site, nothing I liked


----------



## purly

Yoox has a lot of Tods items right now. Also, Tod's has a sale on their site right now.


----------



## pikamon1

******* and mytheresa has lots tods


----------



## kacie225

Check out the beautiful Tods black tote Ann’s Fabulous Finds. Anyone know what year it was made?


----------

